# Are the new Saltdogg TGSUVPRO's worth a shi^%?



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

Was thinking of adding the new SUVPROA tailgate spreader as another backup spreader to make life easier. Does anyone have this model and do they recommend it for the money? I talked to Clapper and he has one but says his doesn't have the auger and it sucks. Do the new ones have the auger? Any info greatly greatly appreciated! I need to make my decision ASAP


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Adam, Ron's is the new one and it for sure sucks arse!!! I saw that thing in person last week and all it is good for is looks, lol. But also we have to keep in mind he has been running bulk thru it with no vibrator. It binds up almost instantly. If you were running dry bagged material then it may not be so bad.


----------



## smoorman (Jan 3, 2008)

MahonLawnCare;940679 said:


> Was thinking of adding the new SUVPROA tailgate spreader as another backup spreader to make life easier. Does anyone have this model and do they recommend it for the money? I talked to Clapper and he has one but says his doesn't have the auger and it sucks. Do the new ones have the auger? Any info greatly greatly appreciated! I need to make my decision ASAP


There are no changes to the SUVPROA spreaders. you guys are describing the suv1b spreader. That hs no auger and is not a commercial spreader.


----------



## tattood_1 (Dec 28, 2008)

I have a buyers SUVPROA spreader and it looks to be the exact same. It does have the auger in it. I run bagged through it and have had no problems at all. Just wish the motor was sealed, it gets a rust coating pretty quick. Might check out the Buyers also. I don't know what the differance is, if any. Overall for the money you cant beat it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;940694 said:


> Adam, Ron's is the new one and it for sure sucks arse!!! I saw that thing in person last week and all it is good for is looks, lol. But also we have to keep in mind he has been running bulk thru it with no vibrator. It binds up almost instantly. If you were running dry bagged material then it may not be so bad.


i know he runs bulk and i swore his had an auger but he says not...i just don't want to drop 1000 on another tg06 but i don't want a lemmon either...i run bagged salt so i might be ok? dave up at evans swears by this one...i guess i'l have to go up there tomorrow and make a decision...thanks for the input guys


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

Any more experiences with this would still be helpful


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

To clear this up, you said SUV didnt know you were talking pro (I didnt think you'd spend the money lol)

The one we have, it has took us some time to get it to the point it is now.

1. We try to run bulk that lasted about one night.
2. Tryed running bag, got some wet/damp salt, didn't work to well...
3. We are now running a dry bagged salt, its a finner salt aswell and the unit works real good.

Depending on what your planning on doing with this unit, it will do a good job but there again it has its places!


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

Spend the few extra bucks on the snow ex 325. You will not regret it. As the salesman said its like comparing a Cadillac to a datsun b 2 10.....aint happening my man. The buyers/snow doggs are very picky when it comes to what kind of material you are spreading.

TGSUVPROA - Buyers Saltdogg TGSUVPROA Tailgate Spreader

Ideal for residential/light commercial applications
Dimensions:40.5"H x 22.5"W x 20.5"D
• Features an attractive and rugged polymer black hopper and orange powder coated steel mounting frame.
• Fold-away feature-simply release hitch pin and spreader folds away for easy access to rear door or tailgate.
• Capacity: 4.413 cubic feet/331 pounds #1 rock salt or similar material.
• Heavy-duty sealed ball bearing 1/6 HP spreader motor with with direct-to-battery wire harness.
• Material flow up to 30 feet controlled from an in-cab variable speed control.
• Ultra-smooth hopper interior, in addition to the auger design, provide for easy flow material flowand reduce material "bridging".
• Comes complete with all mounting hardware for 2"receiver hitches.

http://www.equipmentspecialistsinc....pg=prod&ref=SP-325&cat=snowex_tgs&catstr=HOME

This one is $875. much better


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

Clapper&Company;959114 said:


> To clear this up, you said SUV didnt know you were talking pro (I didnt think you'd spend the money lol)
> 
> The one we have, it has took us some time to get it to the point it is now.
> 
> ...


I did buy the pro and I do like it if not for dumping salt on my bumper everytime I use it. It spreads ok. I am not use to the auger since I have primarily run gravity feed. It is good for what I use it for which is to do my condo drives, and small lots.

Now for King Clapper's Comment I won't spend $.

I bought more in lawn mowers this year than you have invested in trucks. And how do you know my spending habits when you've only seen my shop in the winter when all the equipment is in storage? AND......I've known you like 3 months??? You Minerva guys....


----------



## kmzlawncare (Feb 15, 2009)

A friend of mine has had the TGSUVPROA for 4 years and he has never had a problem except for the motor had to be replaced.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

mine works great too. I have had a few things wrong . I just call buyers they send me parts than I fixed. not one thing wrong this year I run bulk an bag works great.
mine is the suvpro


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Man you Leopard guys get up tight fast LOL

... Sounds like you need to have a beer with "H***"


----------



## heavychevy01 (May 2, 2007)

I know it's after the fact but I too have the SUVPRO. Have had it for two seasons and have run at least a couple skids of bagged through it and never had a problem. It is what it says it is, good for light commercial and resi's. Would recommend it to anybody.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

Clapper&Company;960828 said:


> Man you Leopard guys get up tight fast LOL
> 
> ... Sounds like you need to have a beer with "H***"


I'm not a Leopard guy...I almost went to HS in Minerva...I just didn't know you had a financial statement for my company over here


----------



## cplmac (Nov 25, 2009)

This is after the fact as well but since I bought a new TGSUVPROA about six weeks ago I thought I'd give you an idea of my experience with the unit. If nothing else it might give you an idea of what to expect. I like the auger but I don't like that it always turns the same speed as the spinner because you can't separate the spread width from the volume of salt spread. That aside I really like the unit. The controller is very good and the overall construction is really good. I've only had one issue with material bridging, the second pallet I ran through it was finer salt, LOTS of fines. This unit does NOT like fines, the coarser/dryer the salt the happier it is. On the flip side it throws the BB sized calcium chloride pellets without any problem whatsoever so it might just be the moisture. Coarser salt the moisture doesn't cause bridging so just stick with coarser salt. It's a very reliable, very consistent unit, once you figure out the settings for the spread you want and get used to the initial blast on start up the thing is a breeze to operate. I've run 5 pallets of salt through it so far this season and this spreader has been great. I also mounted a spotlight to the lid and wired it into the vibrator control so I can turn on the spotlight by hitting the vibrator button on the controller which lets me see how the spread is at night. The only other gripe I have is that you have to hold the power button for a couple seconds to turn it off. An instant on instant off switch would make this thing almost perfect for what it's supposed to do. Still for small accounts it's a home run, it's already paid for itself twice over this season. Stick with coarse bagged salt and clean the spinner area off after you use it and this thing is gonna make you happy.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

I agree....it doesn't like the finer material. I tried to spread Pelladow in one of my condo drives when it was really icy out and it just ran straight through to the bottom. it blows through fine salt. it def. prefers the Morton salt in my area instead of my Louisiana finer salt because it is very course. But once you get use to the controller and the speed it works fine. I tend to run mine about 35-40 and then blast around entrances so it's tracked. It will eat up salt if you run it over 50


----------



## yardatwork (Jan 21, 2009)

I have the TGSUV1B. Only difference from mine to the PRO...PRO has a bigger motor and some have the auger. My motor is totally sealed. Only four of my 21 clients ask for salting. I use only water softener salt...works like a gem. Regular rock salt tends to get damp and stick to the sides and without an auger or vib kit...no go. Personally for the money...it's the best bet. I was looking at a SnowEx, but it had no lid. That is the dumbest thing I've heard of...snow is wet, roads are wet...moisture + salt...not good for spreader. So, I went with the SaltDogg and love it.


----------

